# Handy und Desktop PC auf TV streamen. Wie?



## -RedMoon- (13. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte gerne meinen Desktop PC Screen und auch mein Handy auf meinen TV streamen. Der TV ist älter, hat also keine Smart Funktionen. Lediglich DLNA wird unterstützt, muss also unabhängig vom TV laufen.
Zum Beispiel möchte ich Video-Streams, die am PC im Browser laufen, auf den TV streamen. Audio und Video. Am TV bedienen können muss ich es nicht.

Eine FireTV habe ich, aber dafür gibt es keinen Browser. Die Youtube App bringt mich auch nicht weiter. Mit Kodi konnte ich auch keinen Browser finden.

Also dachte ich an: Chromecast, Miracast, Wireless HDMI oder auch an einen HDMI-Stick-PC auf dem Windows läuft

Was von diesen Möglichkeiten wäre am einfachsten zu bewerkstelligen und am einfachsten zu bedienen. Irgendwelche Onlineverpflichtungen möchte ich nicht eingehen (Chromecast ohne Google Account ?)

thx


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. April 2017)

Dr fire tv unterstützt zumindest das streaming vom Handyscreen auf den tv.

Für alles andere empfehle ich einen Wireless HDMI Transmitter.


----------



## -RedMoon- (13. April 2017)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Dr fire tv unterstützt zumindest das streaming vom Handyscreen auf den tv.



Diese Funktion ist mir überhaupt nicht aufgefallen. Wo denn?


----------



## Saguya (13. April 2017)

Also mit dem Chromecast kann man oh. probleme per Browser/Handy etc. auf den TV streamen, hab ihn selber zuhause für meinen Plex Server.


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. April 2017)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Diese Funktion ist mir überhaupt nicht aufgefallen. Wo denn?



Du musst lange die Home Taste drücken...Dann kommt das Stand-by Menü und da gibt es auch den Punkt Screen mirrorig oder so 

Habe ich selber schon oft benutzt und geht super. Spiegelt den gesamten handyscreen


----------



## doceddy (13. April 2017)

Du kannst durchaus Chrome auf dem FireTV installieren. Zum Beispiel klappt das mit der App "Apps2Fire". Allerdings kannst du den Browser nicht mit der Fernbedienung benutzen. Ob es mit einer Bluetooth Maus/Tastatur funktioniert, habe ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## -RedMoon- (13. April 2017)

ich teste erst mal das Display duplizieren am FireTV. Mein Hauwei Nova und ein Iphone SE finden den FireTV nicht obwohl ich den FireTV auf Bereitschaft gesetzt habe (lange auf HOME drücken -> Bildschirm duplizieren). Der TV vom Nachbarn wird aber gefunden


----------



## warawarawiiu (13. April 2017)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> ich teste erst mal das Display duplizieren am FireTV. Mein Hauwei Nova und ein Iphone SE finden den FireTV nicht obwohl ich den FireTV auf Bereitschaft gesetzt habe (lange auf HOME drücken -> Bildschirm duplizieren). Der TV vom Nachbarn wird aber gefunden



Mit einem Huawei p8 Lite, iPhone 5s, iphone 7, Galaxy s6 und meinem xiaomi mi5 funktioniert es absolut tadellos mit dem fire tv


----------

